
Immigration Reform And The Jobs Bill - GVRV
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/04/immigration-reform-and-the-jobs-bill.html
======
yummyfajitas
We may need comprehensive immigration reform, but we will never get the
immigration re form we need.

The entire immigration debate: Mexicans vote Dem. Dems want to import votes.
Reps don't want to allow this. Everything else is just post-hoc
rationalization for this power struggle.

~~~
anamax
> We may need comprehensive immigration reform, but we will never get the
> immigration re form we need.

We had comprehensive immigration reform in the 80s. Amnesty then in return for
future enforcement was the deal. The enforcement never happened.

Note that the tech industry could get "brain immigration" separately.

------
pavs
Tea-bagging Libertarian/Republicans: "dey tuk er jerbs"

End of debate; not going to happen, unfortunately. Unless there is a drastic
change in the next election cycle.

